# Leaving SAS



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I guess it's a positive step? :p

Time to go live life.

<3

---

Always remember: never give up, no matter what.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

No, WAIT!









I love you!

God dammit I'm too late.

Anyway, gonna miss you, dude.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Nooooo will more asian girls appease you?









lord cthulhu and his admiralty request you stay, our lord will provide you with the entire attractive female korean population.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Not another leaver!?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

o.o

So, no more tuna references in the threads?

I'm sad.


----------



## buckwheatloaf (Jun 21, 2013)

I was REALLY looking forward to forkfeeding him tuna


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't leave..


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Cya, enjoy your life


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Aw well I liked your posts! Sad you're leaving, but happy you're moving on  take care!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Bye.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

good luck


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

Best of luck you then


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

sacre coeur!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sayonara


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

You too? I'll miss your optimistic posts! 

Best of luck out there.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I expected a fanfare of, "Okay bye."

You guys.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Good luck good sir~! ^^

You shall not escape me.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Adios my tuna addicted friend
may real life give as much satisfaction as SAS did!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh goodluck in life!!! 









And if things dont go as planned dont be shy to come back!!!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

arrivederci mon frere


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't blame you, cya


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

You give better health advice than anybody here. I'll miss you.
all my favorite SASers are leaving oh god


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> I guess it's a positive step? :p
> 
> Time to go live life.
> 
> ...


Don't go!!
If you leave, then there will be nobody to be nice to people I am mean to in threads, then I will just be an *******.

We may not have spoken, but...


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

It might improve your life, escaping from the negativity I mean. I will miss your posts, though! Take care!


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

>:0

That explains how I feel beautifully.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Implicate said:


> >:0
> 
> That explains how I feel beautifully.


Eating my positivity?

I don't even consider myself optimistic, just very determined to succeed.

---

I'm sticking around for a bit longer, but I may not evaporate completely. I might still check up from time to time (not like I'm getting a permanent ban or anything).


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Why do people make these threads? For attention? :/


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> Why do people make these threads? For attention? :/


Hey now that's what I like to hear!

:boogie

I knew there had to be at least one out there.


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

Good luck man!





Enjoy life :cry


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool story brethren


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

cya


----------



## failoutboy (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't go!


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Good luck man


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, unless you stay in this section and the coping technique section, I have to say that you made the right choice. I was here years ago. No help from this place. I only came back to help other people now that I've beaten mine. Good luck.


----------

